# WANTED:  Miami/FLL/Pompano Beach Jan. 3-6



## jlp879 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello,

We're seeking a two bedroom for three nights Friday, January 3 to checkout Monday, January 6 in a place not more than an hour drive from Fort Lauderdale airport.  

We only need 3 nights but will take a timeshare week if the price is right.


----------



## Neesie (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a two bedroom, two bath penthouse unit (8th floor) in Cocoa Beach, Florida.  It is oceanfront, with lots of amenities.  It is probably farther than a one hour drive but the price is right.  Contact Denise at 651-206-7220.

Jan 4-11, 2014


----------



## chapjim (Dec 13, 2013)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara*

I have a one bedroom, two bath unit that sleeps six (king and sleeper in the BR, sleeper in the living area).  Dates are Jan 4-11.  It's a fixed week so I can't do much with the dates.

It's listed on TUG.


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 15, 2013)

Still looking for dates that are going to work for us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 15, 2013)

Have the Jan 3-10 at Wyndham Sea Gardens in an ocean front studio - slps 4.

PM me .. if interested.

Have a 1bdr slps 6 at Wyndham Santa Barbara for only the 3 nights of Jan 4- 8. Not a full week killer rate -- just the 3 nights.


----------

